# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Groeihormoon (bij kinderen) - Artikel

## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*Andere afkomst andere maten*
De rekensom geldt voor kinderen van Nederlandse ouders. De herkomst van een kind speelt een grote rol bij de lengtegroei. Aziatische mensen bijvoorbeeld hebben een heel andere bouw en lengte. Datzelfde geldt voor Turkse, Marokkaanse of Zuid-Amerikaanse mensen. Bij de bepaling van de streeflengte en het uitzetten van een groeicurve is het van belang dit te weten.

* Regulatie van de groei - Groei van lichaamsdelen en onderlinge lichaamsverhouding*
Niet alle lichaamsdelen, zoals armen, benen en hoofd, groeien vanaf de geboorte even hard. Een pasgeborene heeft bijvoorbeeld al een relatief groot hoofd en dit groeit in de jaren daarna dus wat minder hard dan de rest van het lichaam. Armen en benen zijn bij de geboorte juist wat aan de kleine, korte kant en groeien in de jaren daarna, met name in de puberteit, juist het hardst. Ook bepaalde lichaamsdelen zelf vertonen in hun groei een samenhang met de leeftijd. Als je bijvoorbeeld één jaar bent en je bent net gaan lopen dan zal je in het algemeen lichte o-benen hebben. In de jaren daarna gaat echter de binnenkant van de knieën wat harder groeien. Op je vierde vertoon je daardoor x-benen. Dit is geen afwijking; het hoort bij de leeftijd. In de navolgende jaren groeit de buitenkant van de knieën namelijk weer wat harder. Dit betekent dat je op je zesde à zevende in het algemeen weer rechte benen zult hebben.


*Oorzaken van verminderde groei bij kinderen*
*Groeihormoondeficiëntie:*
Kinderen met groeihormoondeficiëntie zijn klein en groeien langzaam, maar hebben wel normale lichaamsverhoudingen. Meestal hebben ze wat teveel lichaamsvet, vooral op de buik. Ze zien er vaak erg jong uit voor hun leeftijd en hebben een fijn gezicht, soms een bolvormig voorhoofd en een wat krakerige stem. Dit alles is het meest duidelijk te zien bij jonge kinderen. Sommige hebben maar een gedeeltelijk tekort aan groeihormoon en dan zijn deze kenmerken minder duidelijk aanwezig. Er zijn geen aanwijzingen dat kinderen die kleiner zijn minder intelligent zijn of minder goed kunnen leren. Er zijn verschillende oorzaken voor een tekort aan groeihormoon. De meeste hebben te maken met een slechte werking van de hypofyse of de hypothalamus, of allebei. Soms wordt er wel genoeg groeihormoon gemaakt, maar kan het lichaam het door een bepaalde afwijking niet of niet goed gebruiken. Wordt er geen oorzaak gevonden dan noemt men dit idiopathische (van onbekende oorzaak) groeihormoondeficiëntie. Groeihormoondeficiëntie kan bij de geboorte, maar ook op latere leeftijd ontstaan.

*Chronische nierinsufficiëntie:*
Chronische nierinsufficiëntie, ook wel nierfalen genoemd, betekent een onvoldoende werking van de nieren zonder dat er uitzicht is dat dit zal herstellen. Chronische nierinsufficiëntie is het gevolg van een ziekteproces waarbij de nieren ernstig worden beschadigd. De beschadiging van beide nieren kan zo ernstig worden dat deze niet meer in staat zijn de afvalstoffen uit het lichaam te verwijderen. Zonder behandeling is het dan niet meer mogelijk in leven te blijven. Daarom vinden bij deze patiënten, althans zolang er geen donornier beschikbaar is, kunstmatige spoelingen plaats in de vorm van hemodialyse of peritoneale dialyse. Helaas vervangen deze technieken de functies van de nieren maar gedeeltelijk en zijn kinderen met niervervangende therapie verre van gezond. Dit uit zich onder meer in een vertraagde lengtegroei. Zodra er met succes een donornier wordt getransplanteerd, kan de nierfunctie weer zo goed als normaal worden. De lengtegroei is helaas nog steeds teleurstellend, en in elk geval treedt geen inhaalgroei op. Dat is vooral te wijten aan de medicamenten die blijvend moeten worden gebruikt om te voorkomen dat de donornier wordt afgestoten. Dus als chronische nierinsufficiëntie op kinderleeftijd optreedt, leidt dit zonder behandeling met groeihormoon altijd tot een (zeer) kleine gestalte op volwassen leeftijd. Hoe jonger het kind is wanneer het nierfalen zich openbaart, des te ernstiger is de groeiachterstand. Wat hiervan de oorzaak is, is niet duidelijk. Het is namelijk niet zo dat door het nierfalen de hypofyse is beschadigd en geen of minder groeihormoon aanmaakt. Toch blijkt behandeling met groeihormoon wel degelijk een gunstig effect op de groei te hebben. Voor het bereiken van een acceptabele volwassen lengte, is het van belang dat de behandeling met groeihormoon vroegtijdig wordt gestart. Het streven is om hiermee de groeiachterstand te hebben weggewerkt vóór het tijdstip van de (eerste) niertransplantatie. Behandeling met groeihormoon heeft geen negatieve gevolgen voor de niervervangende behandelingen (dialyse) of voor de getransplanteerde nier.
*
Turner-syndroom:*
Het Turner-Syndroom (TS) wordt veroorzaakt door een chromosomale afwijking en komt uitsluitend voor bij vrouwen. Ongeveer 1 op de 2.500 meisjes wordt geboren met het syndroom van Turner. Eén of een gedeelte van één van beide X-chromosomen (de vrouwelijke geslachtschromosomen) ontbreekt, waardoor de eierstokken zich niet goed ontwikkelen. Hierdoor wordt onvoldoende vrouwelijk geslachtshormoon gemaakt en vindt er geen ontwikkeling van borsten en groei van oksel- en schaamhaar plaats. Bij de helft van de meisjes met het syndroom van Turner is bij de geboorte de hand- en voetrug gezwollen. De zwelling verdwijnt na verloop van tijd vanzelf. Ook kunnen er huidplooien aan weerszijden van de hals bestaan. Meisjes met het Turner-syndroom zijn vaak al klein bij de geboorte. Vervolgens halen ze dit niet in, waardoor bijna de helft van deze meisjes rond hun 4e of 5e jaar een duidelijke groeiachterstand heeft opgelopen. De behandeling bestaat onder meer uit het toedienen van groeihormoon en vrouwelijke geslachtshormonen.

*Prader-Willi-syndroom:*
Het Prader-Willi-Syndroom (PWS) is eveneens een (tamelijk ingewikkelde) genetische aandoening, die voorkomt bij 1 op de 5.000 tot 1 op de 25.000 kinderen. Het syndroom gaat niet uitsluitend gepaard met lengtegroeiproblemen, maar ook met voedingsproblemen, overmatige eetlust en derhalve met grote kans op flink overgewicht. Ook andere gedragsproblemen komen voor en vaak zijn de intellectuele vermogens beperkt. Meestal blijft de spontane puberteit uit. De groeiproblemen worden in belangrijke mate veroorzaakt door verminderde aanmaak van groeihormoon. En dit is deels ook verantwoordelijk voor het overgewicht. Sinds kort worden kinderen met het Prader-Willi-syndroom met groeihormoon behandeld en de eerste resultaten zijn uiterst veelbelovend. De achtergebleven lengtegroei verbetert aanzienlijk en ook worden de kinderen slanker en sterker. Ze kunnen echter niet zonder een streng dieet. Om in de puberteit te komen, is behandeling met geslachtshormonen noodzakelijk.

*Silver-Russell-syndroom:*
Kinderen met het Silver-Russell-Syndroom (SRS) zijn herkenbaar aan hun kleine en vooral tengere gestalte. Zij hebben een typische (driehoekige) vorm van het gezicht. Het hoofd is vaak niet links-rechts-symmetrisch en ook de armen en benen kunnen links-rechts-verschillen vertonen. De pinken zijn vaak krom. Kinderen met het Silver-Russell-syndroom zijn reeds bij de geboorte klein en licht, en vertonen geen inhaalgroei. Ook de groeispurt in de puberteit is onvoldoende. Daardoor zijn ook volwassenen met het Silver-Russell-syndroom opvallend klein. Het syndroom is genetisch bepaald, maar de precieze oorzaak is nog onbekend. Meestal treft het een enkele persoonin de familie, soms zijn meerdere gezinsleden aangedaan. Het is niet precies bekend hoe vaak het syndroom voorkomt, doordat de symptomen zeer wisselend kunnen zijn en de diagnose niet gemakkelijk met zekerheid kan worden gesteld. Sinds kort kunnen kinderen met het Silver-Russell-syndroom met groeihormoon behandeld worden. De achtergebleven lengtegroei verbetert aanzienlijk.

*Small for Gestational Age:*
De Engelse term Small for Gestational Age  vaak afgekort tot SGA  betekent dat een baby bij de geboorte te klein en/of te licht is voor de duur van de zwangerschap. Voor iedere zwangerschapsduur is bekend binnen welke grenzen het gewicht van de baby als normaal kan worden beschouwd. Wanneer het gewicht van de baby daaronder ligt, wordt dat SGA genoemd. De oorzaak van SGA is groeivertraging in de baarmoeder. Om vast te stellen of er sprake is van groeivertraging in de baarmoeder, moet de foetus tijdens de zwangerschap minstens tweemaal heel nauwkeurig worden gemeten met behulp van een ultrageluidsonderzoek (echografie). Omdat dit bij de meeste kinderen niet routinematig gebeurt, is vaak niet met zekerheid vast te stellen of er sprake is van een groeivertraging tijdens de zwangerschap of dat het gewoon een klein kindje is. Daarom wordt tegenwoordig alleen gekeken naar de lengte en/of het gewicht van kinderen bij hun geboorte. Babys met SGA vertonen in de eerste levensjaren vaak een inhaalgroei. Wanneer dat niet of onvoldoende gebeurt, is de kans groot dat ook hun volwassen lengte onder de maat blijft. Tijdige behandeling met groeihormoon zal veelal alsnog voldoende lengtegroei bewerkstelligen.

(Bron; informatiefolder van nvgg.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld*
Om vast te stellen of een kind een tekort aan groeihormoon heeft, worden verschillende onderzoeken uitgevoerd. Zo zal een röntgenfoto van de linkerhand van het kind worden gemaakt om de botleeftijd te meten. Het is belangrijk te weten of de botleeftijd overeenkomt met de werkelijke leeftijd van het kind. Als de botleeftijd lager uitvalt, wijst dat op een tekort aan groeihormoon. Verder wordt de aanmaak van groeihormoon getest. Normaal gesproken geeft de hypofyse dag en nacht groeihormoon af aan het lichaam, in steeds wisselende hoeveelheden. De pieken liggen s avonds en s nachts. Met bloedonderzoek is wel te bepalen hoeveel groeihormoon er op dat moment in het bloed zit, maar niet of er sprake is van een groeihormoontekort. Om dat te bepalen, krijgt het kind een infuus met een stof die de hypofyse prikkelt om groeihormoon af te geven. Tijdens de test wordt regelmatig bloed afgenomen. Wanneer na herhaaldelijk testen blijkt dat de hypofyse onvoldoende reageert en te weinig groeihormoon afgeeft, kan de specialist met zekerheid zeggen dat het kind een groeihormoontekort heeft. Soms zal de arts nog een MRI-scan van de hersenen laten maken. Dat gebeurt alleen als het vermoeden bestaat dat het tekort aan groeihormoon is ontstaan doordat de hypofyse beschadigd is of zich niet goed heeft ontwikkeld. De kinderarts zal naast het meten van de lengte nog een uitgebreider onderzoek doen. Er wordt namelijk nog een röntgenfoto van de linkerhand en de pols gemaakt waarop ze kunnen zien hoever het bot is gerijpt; dit noemen we botleeftijd. Door een bepaalde berekening laat die botleeftijd zien hoeveel je nog kunt groeien.

*Bot- of skeletleeftijd*
Niet alle jongens en meisjes met dezelfde (kalender)leeftijd zijn even ver in hun groei en ontwikkeling. Je kunt als meisje van twaalf jaar nog helemaal plat zijn, terwijl je vriendin die even oud is al flinke borsten heeft en ook al menstrueert. De biologische ontwikkeling van je lichaam lijkt dan op die van een meisje van tien, terwijl je vriendin van twaalf jaar juist twee jaar ouder lijkt, veertien. Een maat voor het vaststellen van deze biologische of lichamelijke ontwikkelingsleeftijd is de bot- of skeletleeftijd. Met behulp van een röntgenfoto van de linkerhand stelt de kinderarts deze skeletleeftijd vast. Op deze röntgenfoto is te zien hoe ver de botten al gegroeid zijn en hoe ver dus het hele lichaam al is gerijpt. Bij rijping tot volwassenheid krijgen de handbeentjes hun definitieve vorm: het kraakbeen rijpt langzaam tot echt bot. De botleeftijd geeft dus aan, hoever het groeiproces al is gevorderd. Bij meisjes wordt die als volwassen beschouwd als ze zestien jaar zijn, voor jongens geldt een leeftijd van achttien jaar. Een voorbeeld: wanneer je als meisje al op je dertiende behoorlijk lang bent, dan is je botleeftijd misschien wel vijftien. Dat betekent dat je niet lang meer zult doorgroeien, want je bent al bijna uitgegroeid. Als jongen kan het gebeuren dat je op je vijftiende klein bent en nog steeds niet in je puberteit zit. De leeftijd van je botten kan dan bijv. dertien zijn. Dus je hebt dan nog alle groei tegoed van een jongen van dertien, waardoor je nog extra jaren zult doorgroeien.

_Bij de linkerhand zijn de groeischijven nog open, bij de rechterhand gesloten: het bot is uitgegroeid_

*Behandeling met groeihormoon*
Een groeihormoonbehandeling duurt meerdere jaren, meestal tot het kind ver in de tienertijd is en werkt het beste als je er zo jong mogelijk mee begint. In ieder geval vóór de puberteit. Het groeihormoon moet men iedere dag toedienen vlak onder de huid. Je kunt niet meer groeien als de zogenaamde groeischijven (zie foto) aan het uiteinde van de botten zijn dichtgegroeid. Dit zijn schijven van kraakbeen (heel zacht bot), waaruit het harde bot groeit. Naarmate je ouder wordt, veranderen die kraakbeenschijven in hard bot en dan ben je uitgegroeid. Het moment waarop iemand is uitgegroeid verschilt per kind. Meestal zijn meisjes wat eerder uitgegroeid dan jongens. Tijdens een groeihormoonbehandeling moet de patiënt regelmatig gemeten worden door een dokter. Daarna maakt hij/zij grafieken (ook wel groeicurves genoemd zie achter in dit boekje) waarop je kunt zien hoe groot je op een bepaalde leeftijd zou moeten zijn en hoeveel centimeters je per jaar zou moeten groeien (je groeisnelheid).
In het eerste jaar van de behandeling kan het aantal centimeters dat het kind groeit twee keer zo snel zijn als het jaar daarvoor. Dit komt omdat de achterstand die is opgelopen eerst wordt ingehaald. We noemen dit inhaalgroei. Daarna zal het kind ongeveer net zo hard groeien als kinderen die geen tekort aan groeihormoon hebben. Uiteindelijk wordt er dan ook een normale volwassen eindlengte bereikt. Hoe lang precies is afhankelijk van een aantal factoren. Zoals bijvoorbeeld de lengte van de ouders en de leeftijd waarop begonnen is met groeihormoon. Een groeihormoonbehandeling heeft op de langere termijn ook effect op de hoeveelheid vet en spieren. Na verloop van tijd neemt de hoeveelheid vet af en de hoeveelheid spieren toe. 
Bijwerkingen van groeihormoon zijn zeer beperkt. Immers, er wordt alleen de ontbrekende hoeveelheid groeihormoon aangevuld die het lichaam normaal zelf zou maken. Tevens is het synthetisch groeihormoon identiek aan het menselijk groeihormoon. Voorwaarde is uiteraard wel dat de juiste hoeveelheid, die afhankelijk is van leeftijd en grootte, wordt toegediend, zodat de normale situatie zo veel mogelijk wordt benaderd. Ook is het belangrijk om te beseffen dat met de start van de behandeling de lichamelijke toestand verandert en dat er een zekere aanpassing nodig is. Bij kinderen wordt dat vooral goed zichtbaar bij de inhaalgroei. Door de versnelde groei kan onder invloed van groeihormoon pijn in spieren en/of gewrichten optreden. Ook komen hoofdpijn, misselijkheid en een branderig, prikkelend of tintelend gevoeld in de handen en voeten voor. Hoofdpijn kan een teken zijn van verhoogde hersendruk, doordat het lichaam meer vocht vasthoudt. Wanneer dit gepaard gaat met minder goed zien, sufheid en misselijkheid met braken, moet de behandeling in overleg met de behandelend arts enkele weken worden gestaakt.
Andere bijwerkingen die kunnen voorkomen: lokale huidreacties op de injectieplaats, onvoldoende werking van de schildklier (hypothyreoïdie), vorming van antistoffen,afglijden van de heupkop-epifyse.
De meeste bijwerkingen treden op in de eerste maanden van de behandeling en verdwijnen na verloop van tijd doordat het lichaam aan het groeihormoon gewend raakt. Meestal treden de bijwerkingen op als de dosis van het groeihormoon (te) hoog is. Wanneer de bijwerkingen serieus zijn of aanhouden, is het raadzaam contact op te nemen met de kinderarts.

*Toedienen van groeihormoon*
Omdat de hoeveelheid groeihormoon in het bloed s nachts het hoogst is, worden de injecties bij voorkeur s avonds voor het slapengaan gegeven. Op deze manier wordt de natuurlijke situatie het best benaderd. Voor het toedienen van groeihormoon bestaan speciale toedieningssystemen. Omdat het toedienen van groeihormoon dagelijks vaste prik is gedurende vele jaren, dient het systeem snel, eenvoudig, nauwkeurig en betrouwbaar te zijn. Uiteraard is het belangrijk dat het toedienen ook nagenoeg pijnloos is en dat wat oudere kinderen zichzelf gemakkelijk kunnen injecteren. Het toedienen van groeihormoon voor het slapengaan, moet bijna net zo gewoon worden als tandenpoetsen. Voor het toedienen van groeihormoon bestaan verschillende toedieningssystemen.Er zijn systemen met en zonder naald. Het is belangrijk dat u een eenvoudig en betrouwbaar systeem heeft, waarmee u het groeihormoon gemakkelijk en nauwkeurig kunt toedienen. Zorg er voor dat u een systeem kiest dat goed bij u past, want uw kind zal gedurende lange tijd groeihormoon gebruiken. Een goede voorlichting door uw arts of verpleegkundige over de beschikbare systemen is van groot belang voor het maken van de juiste keuze. Ook bij de diverse fabrikanten van het groeihormoon kunt u informatie aanvragen over de verschillende toedieningssystemen. 

*Hoe lang moet groeihormoon worden gebruikt?*
Als een kind is uitgegroeid en minder dan een halve centimeter per jaar groeit, wordt bekeken of de behandeling gestopt kan worden. Het kind heeft dan geen groeihormoon meer nodig om groter te worden. Voor het lichaam is groeihormoon echter een leven lang onmisbaar. Een volwassene maakt veel minder groeihormoon aan, maar heeft dat wel nodig voor de energiehuishouding en om de balans tussen vet en spieren goed te houden. Blijkt dat de hypofyse nog altijd geen groeihormoon aanmaakt en geeft dit klachten dan wordt met de kinderarts of internist besproken of het toedienen van groeihormoon moet worden hervat. Ongeveer 30% van de kinderen die behandeld zijn met groeihormoon, moeten als volwassene ook groeihormoon gebruiken.

*Groeihormoon bij volwassenen*
*Groeihormoon bij volwassenen*
Het kan soms lang duren voordat een hormoontekort bij volwassenen wordt ontdekt. Dit komt omdat de klachten meestal vrij algemeen of vaag zijn. Iemand voelt zich niet goed, maar kan niet precies duiden waar dat aan ligt. De meest genoemde klachten zijn: niet lekker in je vel zitten, vermoeidheid, gebrek aan energie, verlies van vitaliteit, moeite met concentreren en een slechter geheugen. De klachten kunnen zo erg zijn dat ze het werk of de relatie negatief beïnvloeden. Het is een bekend feit dat volwassenen die een gebrek aan groeihormoon hebben zeer uiteenlopend last kunnen hebben van de genoemde symptomen. Er zijn ook mensen die pas merken wat hun klachten waren als zij worden behandeld met groeihormoon.

_(Bron; informatiefolder van nvgg.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*Oorzaak*
Een tekort aan groeihormoon in het bloed is het gevolg van een aandoening aan de hypofyse, dan wel van een ziekte van de hersenstructuur die erboven ligt, de hypothalamus. Er zijn verscheidene aandoeningen bekend. Een van de meest voorkomende is een (bijna altijd goedaardig) gezwel in de hypofyse en/of hypothalamus dan wel in de buurt van deze hersenstructuren. Meestal valt door dit soort gezwellen niet alleen de groeihormoonproducerende functie uit, maar is ook de productie van andere hypofysehormonen vaak verstoord. Ook kan het zijn dat de hypofyse niet is beschadigd door het gezwel zelf, maar door de behandeling ervan (soms zelfs pas jaren later). Meestal bestaat de behandeling van deze hypofysegezwellen uit een operatieve verwijdering en/of bestraling. De verstoorde hypofysefuncties kunnen echter ook door de behandeling verbeteren. 
Tevens is er een aantal zeldzame oorzaken van het groeihormoontekort. Het komt voor dat er een aangeboren uitval is van de hypofysecellen die groeihormoon maken. Verder kunnen ontstekingen en infecties in het hypofysegebied leiden tot beschadiging van de hypofyse. Ook kan na een ongeval, waarbij hoofdletsel is opgelopen, de hypofyse beschadigd raken. Door deze zogenaamde traumatische beschadiging ontstaan er tekorten, omdat er minder hormonen in de bloedbaan worden afgescheiden. Daarnaast kan gebruik van groeihormoon op volwassen leeftijd nodig zijn als er groeihormoon in de kinderjaren is gebruikt voor de lengtegroei (ca. 30% van de kinderen moet de behandeling op volwassen leeftijd voortzetten omdat het groeihormoontekort blijft bestaan). Ten slotte is er een groep patiënten waarbij de oorzaak van hun groeihormoontekort niet bekend is. Dit noemen we idiopathische (van onbekende oorzaak) groeihormoondeficiëntie. De hoeveelheid groeihormoon en IGF-1 zijn gedurende een leven niet constant, en nemen met het ouder worden af. Dit begint al op vroege leeftijd: de groeihormoonproductie is het hoogst bij mensen tussen de 12 en 20 jaar. Met het ouder worden neemt het gehalte van groeihormoon steeds verder af. Op dit moment wordt er veel onderzoek gedaan naar de betekenis van de vermindering van groeihormoonproductie bij het ouder worden.

*Diagnose*
Bij volwassenen is het alleen zinvol om onderzoek te doen naar groeihormoontekort als er vooraf een afwijking aan de hypothalamus en/of de hypofyse bekend is. Bij circa 1 op de 10.000 volwassenen is er sprake van een groeihormoontekort. Het vaststellen van zon tekort is niet eenvoudig. De groeihormoon- en IGF-1-gehaltes in ons bloed wisselen namelijk sterk gedurende de dag en de nacht. De afgifte van groeihormoon door de hypofyse is niet continu, maar gaat in stootjes (pulsen). De grootste puls vindt kort na het begin van de slaap plaats. Ook de voedingstoestand heeft invloed op de concentraties in het bloed. De groeihormoonproductie is overdag laag en s nachts neemt die sterk toe. Eén bloedbepaling is niet voldoende om vast te stellen of iemand te weinig groeihormoon aanmaakt. Om duidelijk te krijgen of er sprake is van een groeihormoontekort, wordt er vaak een zogenaamde groeihormoonstimulatietest verricht. De meest gebruikte test is de Insuline Tolerantie Test (ITT).

*Insuline Tolerantie Test*
Bij de Insuline Tolerantie Test krijgt de patiënt in het ziekenhuis via een infuus insuline toegediend. Door het toedienen van insuline wordt de bloedsuikerspiegel kunstmatig verlaagd. Onder normale omstandigheden (dus bij een goed functionerende hypofyse) prikkelt een lage bloedsuikerspiegel de hypofyse tot het afgeven van extra groeihormoon, waardoor het groeihormoongehalte stijgt in het bloed. Bij deze test wordt enkele malen na de insuline-injectie elke 2 à 3 uur bloed afgenomen om het groeihormoongehalte in het bloed te bepalen. Een stijging van het groeihormoongehalte betekent dat de hypofyse goed functioneert. Bij het uitblijven van een stijging is er sprake van een verstoring van de hypofysefunctie en wordt er dus te weinig of geen hormoon geproduceerd.
Een andere manier om een indruk te krijgen van de groeihormoonproductie, is het meten van het IGF-1-gehalte in het bloed. Bij volwassenen is een laag IGF-1-gehalte in het bloed, in tegenstelling tot bij kinderen, niet een sluitend bewijs voor een groeihormoontekort maar slechts een aanwijzing. Volwassenen met een groeihormoontekort hebben meestal lagere IGF-1-waarden in hun bloed. Een laag IGF-1-gehalte kan bijvoorbeeld ook duiden op ondervoeding. Er zijn echter situaties waarbij het IGF-1-gehalte normaal is, maar er toch een groeihormoontekort bestaat. Het doen van één of meerdere stimulatietesten is dus op volwassen leeftijd meestal noodzakelijk om de definitieve diagnose te kunnen stellen.

*Symptomen van groeihormoontekort*
Uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek bij groeihormoondeficiënte patiënten, is duidelijk geworden dat door het groeihormoontekort verschillende organen en weefsels niet optimaal kunnen werken. De belangrijkste kenmerken van groeihormoondeficiëntie zijn:
* _Toename van het lichaamsvet in de buik_
Deze vettoename is niet altijd duidelijk zichtbaar, omdat het meeste van dit vet zich in de buik verzamelt. Dit zogenaamde vet in de buik is wel erg actief en heeft allerhande effecten op de suiker- en vetstofwisseling. Deze veranderingen zijn waarschijnlijk van belang in het sneller ontwikkelen van aderverkalking en dientengevolge toegenomen hart- en vaatziekten.
* _Afname van de spiermassa_
De lichamelijke conditie is verminderd en dat uit zich in minder lichamelijke activiteit, snel vermoeid zijn, en moeilijker langdurig met zaken bezig kunnen zijn. Tevens is de coördinatie tussen de spieren verminderd, waardoor men onhandiger is in het uitvoeren van fijnere werkjes (de fijne motoriek).
* _Afname van de botdichtheid_
Door de afname in botdichtheid heeft men op latere leeftijd een hoger risico op botbreuken.
* _Verstoorde zout- en waterbalans_
De nieren kunnen water en zouten niet goed vasthouden, waardoor veel lichaamsweefsels te weinig vocht bevatten. Een droge dunne huid kan één van de gevolgen zijn.
* _Verhoogd vetgehalte in het bloed_
Zoals bij toename van het lichaamsvet is beschreven, is een verhoogd vetgehalte nadelig omdat het de kans op hart- en vaatziekten vergroot.
* _Afname van energie en vitaliteit_
Het uithoudingsvermogen, de energie en vitaliteit van groeihormoondeficiënte patiënten nemen af. Daarnaast heeft groeihormoondeficiëntie een grote invloed op de kwaliteit van leven voor de patiënt en zijn familie. Enkele voorbeelden hiervan zijn: weinig zelfvertrouwen, sociale isolatie, angst, concentratiestoornissen, lusteloosheid en terugtrekking uit het arbeidsproces. Het samenspel van deze afzonderlijke kenmerken resulteert uiteindelijk in afgenomen levenslust. Dat dit grotendeelshet effect van een groeihormoontekort is, wordt duidelijk na de toediening van dit hormoon. De levenslust lijkt dan weer opnieuw op te borrelen.
* _Verminderd concentratievermogen en geheugenfunctie_
Met de afname van de spiermassa en een verschuiving in de stofwisseling in de hersenen, krijgen mensen met een tekort aan groeihormoon last van afnemend concentratievermogen. Dit verhindert vaak allerlei dagelijkse bezigheden, waardoor er een soort passiviteit zich van hen meester maakt. Het verminderd geheugen maakt ook allerlei handelingen moeilijker, bijvoorbeeld puzzelen of de krant lezen.
Deze problemen kunnen tegenwoordig gelukkig goed worden bestreden door het aanpakken van de oorzaak: het tekort aan groeihormoon. Het groeihormoon kan betrekkelijk eenvoudig worden aangevuld.

*Behandeling*
Het is niet mogelijk om de hypofyse te repareren en opnieuw aan te zetten tot het produceren van groeihormoon of andere hormonen. Groeihormoon moet dus worden toegediend, maar dat kan niet in tabletvorm. Groeihormoon is een eiwit. Eiwitten worden door maagzuur afgebroken. Het lichaam zou er dan nog niets aan hebben. Alleen door groeihormoon in te spuiten, kan het lichaam het goed opnemen. Dat moet dagelijks gebeuren, omdat in een normale situatie ook elke dag groeihormoon aan het lichaam wordt afgegeven. Door het groeihormoon s avonds toe te dienen, wordt het beste de natuurlijke situatie nagebootst. U krijgt groeihormoon dat in de fabriek is geproduceerd. Het nagemaakte groeihormoon is precies hetzelfde van vorm en doet hetzelfde als het groeihormoon dat het lichaam produceert. Het middel bestaat al sinds midden jaren 80 en is uitgebreid getest. Er wordt gestart met een lage dosis groeihormoon die daarna aan de hand van het IGF-1 gehalte in het bloed wordt bijgesteld. Uiteindelijk wordt de juiste dosis bereikt. Het groeihormoon wordt iedere avond onder de huid gespoten. Er zijn diverse gebruikersvriendelijke pennen, zowel met als zonder naald. De arts of de verpleegkundige en ook de fabrikant van het groeihormoon kunnen hier verdere informatie over geven. Bij iedere soort pen hoort een uitgebreide uitleg en demonstratie.

_(Bron; informatiefolder van nvgg.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404



----------

